# What to wear with linen pants?



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I did a bit of shopping this past weekend, and picked up a pair of linen/cotton pants on the cheap. They were part of a suit separates line, but there was no jacket that fit me.

I like the pants, they seem well-built, and are very comfortable. However, I'm not sure what to do with them. Shoes? Shirt?

I'd love to hear any suggestions.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

jeansguy said:


> I'm not sure what to do with them. Shoes? Shirt?


I'd say yes on both accounts unless you're planning a beach wedding or something. What do these trousers look like? Color, Pattern, Cut, etc?

Scott


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'm gonna go the other way*

Given all the debate here (almost all of it good natured, to be sure) about cuffed/not cuffed, pleats, combinations thereof, etc., I've decided to skip the brouhaha and focus exclusively on shirts, tie and jackets. So I guess I'm advocating no pants. That could be a good look.

Seriously, I haven't owned linen trousers in quite a while. To my way of thinking, it's pretty hard to dress them up too much. But I am also on the record as liking contrasts, so a very proper blazer seems in order. For shoes I think another thing to consider is the cut of the trouser. If the trouser is blousy and casual in cut, then the shoes can be more casual. Dressier, more trim cut might do better with lace-ups.

Oh, re: shirt: Whatever, but for God's sakes don't wear a linen shirt, too!


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

GMC said:


> Oh, re: shirt: Whatever, but for God's sakes don't wear a linen shirt, too!


LOL.

I liked the pants enough to buy more clothes to go with them. In my mind, an OCBD looks good with them, and perhaps a set of brown oxfords...perhaps paired with a nice bow tie? This was sort of the idea I had in mind when i purchased them, but I didn't know if there was a sort of 'classic' outfit with linen pants.

They are cut formally, fairly roomy, and with pleats (don't stone me!  )

Ryan


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Regardless of color I wear a blue blazer, white shirt, bowtie, and loafers...minus the socks.

*Careful with novelty drawers.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

What color linen are they? For the casual look, I like the linen pants with a white polo shirt and some sandals. For dressier occasions, I'd go with Squire's advice. Where did you pick them up, by the way? I've been looking for some for quite some time.

Walt


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, do be mindful of your drawers as linen isn't a very substantial thickness often. Reminds me of a time when I went to a fraternity party in college wearing some new linen trousers (yes, I was tedious about clothing then,too) and some boxers that had some little, well, never mind - on them... a present from the then-girlfriend. As the lighting changed during the evening I realized the error of my ways as I became the object of much merriment amongst my brothers. Simply removing them wasn't an ooption as that, too, would have shown up. I simply went home. Live and learn. Linen, ah yes. Do watch the drawers.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

"Natural" linen would look good with a a white shirt, polo or OCBD. Try white bucks or specs to push the look a bit. Blazer depending on occasion (and temperature).

Scott


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I with The Skipper here - spectators make a great dressed-up but casual combination with linen trousers and a blazer. A pastel shirt with white collar and socks to match the shirt. Maybe not purely trad, but certainly Gatsby.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

wereed said:


> What color linen are they? For the casual look, I like the linen pants with a white polo shirt and some sandals. For dressier occasions, I'd go with Squire's advice. Where did you pick them up, by the way? I've been looking for some for quite some time.
> 
> Walt


I found them at JC Penny actually. $29 on sale. They are a linen/cotton blend in a light tan color. Part of the Claiborne collection. They had jackets as well, but sadly none in my size.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

It is ok to go shirtless after Memorial Day, I believe.


----------

